# 150w metal halide recommendation



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Can someone recommend an alternative to the ADA 150w metal halide. Someone mentioned that the below was a knock-off? Maybe I should buy one of each and compare.
http://fishneedit.com/150w-metal-halide-b.html


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Have you tried the ADA bulb before? If you have and like it, maybe try the cheaper one to compare it to. You may like it better, worse, or equally as the ADA one. 

If you have not tried the ADA bulb, it makes sense to me to try the cheaper one first. You may be satisfied with it. 

I can not say that I have tried the listed bulb, only the ADA brand 8,000K bulb. I liked it a lot. 

Don't expect it to look exactly the same.


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

I have used phoenix and ushio bulbs on my reefs and they are very high quality. Consistent color and very high output (but that also depends on the ballast usd). I know ushio makes 10k bulbs for double ended bulbs. I would recommend it for use because that is what I'll be using once my 14k burns past 10 months (yes I know 14k on a plant tank is crazy). I don't see why a little higher rating can be harmful. My plant tank is only a couple weeks old but the plants are growing very well. I am growing hc, r. Macandra, l. Glanduloso which are considered high light plants


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

I have used ushio 150 watters (10 k) before, and I am relatively pleased with their color. but the giesman freshwater bulb is another alternative. it has much more green and yellow in its spectrum and a slightly warmer color.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Fishneedit.com has 150w bulb for cheap and the color is nice. I use 75w mh from them.


----------

